# Ruger Speed Six Cylinder



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Have a Ruger Stainless Steel Speed Six in .38 Special.

Is it possible to:

1. Change the cylinder to .357 mag. ?

2. Find a .357 mag. cylinder?

3. Am I foolish for even considering such a thing?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The magnum cyl is longer, won't fit in the frame.

Also the gun wasn't designed for the higher pressure magnum rounds, bad idea even if it would fit.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

That is what I suspected, but thought it was worth asking.

Thanks!


----------

